# Hot/Cold washer



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am heading out this week to go and grab our new/used but free hot/cold power washer. We are also getting a bunch of shop lights, a few more step ladders. We offered money but the person wont take it. washer. Nice bonus from a great customer who has to downsize.

I don't know the brand, I know it works, was just used a week ago.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

That's great Dave! Hot water sure makes washing greasy surfaces much easier. Nice score!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Stay ahead on prepping your exteriors too

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm really looking to avoid exterior painting this coming season. At least these tall homes. I've wanted to start house washing for a year or two now. Now we have two power washers capable of down streaming.

I'm off this morning to buy a brand new enclosed 5x10 trailer to store it in.

I also have 6 plastic 55 gallon drums I am thinking about filling with water just in case. I will have to read up on a set up like that.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> That's great Dave! Hot water sure makes washing greasy surfaces much easier. Nice score!


Thanks. I am pumped we scored this rig. Just under 4 grand new. I want to start using it now. I'm downloading the operators manual to see how it works.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

Is that propane or kerosene/diesel?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ParamountPaint said:


> Is that propane or kerosene/diesel?


Kerosene/Diesel and Gas. I have to check to see if it will run on propane.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Pressure washing provides a very nice compensation. PT state has a world of knowledge.
How many GPM is your machine


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Dave Mac said:


> Pressure washing provides a very nice compensation. PT state has a world of knowledge.
> How many GPM is your machine


I'm not sure about much on this machine yet. I picked it up and brought it to my brothers shop for now. I have to go look it over tomorrow. I need to figure out how the heck it works lol.

3 gpm is what I saw last night but without my model number I can't say for sure.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Does any of you power wash heavy equipment?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Does any of you power wash heavy equipment?


I've done my own, but I've read a lot of posts on pressure washing forums over the years also. Not sure if you're asking for your own rigs, or if it's something you want to get into. There's basically 2 ways I know of:

1. Using a one-step soap, applied via pressure washer by upstream or downstreamed, then scrubbed with a truck washing brush. Hot water makes a huge difference.

2. Using a two-step method, first applying an acid, (Hydrofluoric, Phosphoric, etc), then applying an alkali soap right over the acid, then pressure washing/rinsing. Skilled pros can two-step dirty rigs and get them clean without ever using a brush.

IMO, 2-step cleaning is best left to the pros, since many of the acids can etch glass, dull paint, and cause all sorts of problems if not applied correctly.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Forgot to mention, the 2 best soaps I've used is Pink Thunder and Brown Derby.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> I've done my own, but I've read a lot of posts on pressure washing forums over the years also. Not sure if you're asking for your own rigs, or if it's something you want to get into. There's basically 2 ways I know of:
> 
> 1. Using a one-step soap, applied via pressure washer by upstream or downstreamed, then scrubbed with a truck washing brush. Hot water makes a huge difference.
> 
> ...


Just curious. There is some major bridge rebuilding going on here, thinking maybe stopping in and handing a card.

I plan on reading a crapload about it this winter. Learn as much as I can. So far 6 jobs lined up for it already and we haven't even advertised yet.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

You need to be careful washing equipment and such. You'll be producing plenty of oily water. I could probably get away with it in the sticks, but it sounds like your state environmental people there might get pretty excited.

I suppose you might have to collect the wash water and properly dispose of it. If you think its a big stink washing down a lead house, wait until you have a rainbow oil slick running to the storm drain.

Just something to consider.

Bridge work...I wouldn't try and start there. You'd be deep in EPA territory above a waterway. Not a good place to learn.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ParamountPaint said:


> You need to be careful washing equipment and such. You'll be producing plenty of oily water. I could probably get away with it in the sticks, but it sounds like your state environmental people there might get pretty excited.
> 
> I suppose you might have to collect the wash water and properly dispose of it. If you think its a big stink washing down a lead house, wait until you have a rainbow oil slick running to the storm drain.
> 
> ...


I doubt we will get into machine washing just a thought. Great points about the oils and stuff needing containment. Then again this is Massachusetts and we are known to piss money away.


----------



## Winterton Painting (Aug 30, 2016)

What a find! We use a similar one ourselves for our commercial jobs and it works great! Congrats!

Todd Winterton
http://www.wintertonpaintinginc.com/


----------

